# TR 212 Interior Trim number (?)



## James1965 (May 2, 2018)

Good day to all.
The TR code on my 1965 Pontiac Tempest convertible shows as 212 - which doesn't show up in any books or online.
It's a wine coloured red - a bit metallic I believe.

How do I find the correct paint code? Finding it hard to locate replacement interior parts.

Thank you.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

James1965 said:


> Good day to all.
> The TR code on my 1965 Pontiac Tempest convertible shows as 212 - which doesn't show up in any books or online.
> It's a wine coloured red - a bit metallic I believe.
> 
> ...


Not in any of my books either. 1965 begins with 213 for interior codes and there is no Burgundy, just red. However, 1964 shows a medium red, code 218, which sounds a little more like a color match. Maybe your car is a very early 1965 production car built in late 1964 and the medium red might have been a consideration early on, but never made it as a production color. With Pontiac, never say never as odd things were built that were said to have never been built.

Is it a US built car? Maybe an option as an export car if it was built for export? Dealer show room car? Executive ordered the car with that specific interior? Contest car? 

Contact PHS services and let them know what you have run across and they may be able to shed some light on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## James1965 (May 2, 2018)

*Thank you...it is a mystery*

Thanks for responding - believe you may be right it only shows as 'Red' - will see about solving this mystery.
It is a U.S. built vehicle.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

James1965 said:


> Thanks for responding - believe you may be right it only shows as 'Red' - will see about solving this mystery.
> It is a U.S. built vehicle.


I would do my best to solve the mystery. It is possible it could even have been a show car at one of the bigger venues like a Motorama display for manufactures cars or even something like the 1964-65 New York World's Fair. These are sometimes one-off cars just for the public viewing.

Let us know if you find your answer.


----------



## James1965 (May 2, 2018)

Seems the 212 code doesn't show up however I did find a few paint codes online which I believe are out of date.
Best I could do is match the colour to what the aftermarket panel supplier has and shows at 'Red'.
Think it's the best I can do for now.


----------

